# Puros Indios Special Maduro Gordo Cigar Review - A need to post another Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I normally would not do this, but I felt I owed it to the forum to post a second review. The burn on the 2nd one that I smoked since my last revie...

Read the full review here: Puros Indios Special Maduro Gordo Cigar Review - A need to post another Review


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear that this one went sideways on you ,,literally. I don't normally smoke the Gordo Maddie so I can't give a yay or nay on them as I pretty much stay with the smaller RG Puros Indios. I have to say this cigar line smokes really well with at least 6 months on them and if you can wait for about a year a realllllyyyyyy good cigar. I have about 100 of them marinating and they are about 6 months now and only have to wait another 6. It turns from a $3 cigar into at least a $7 one IMO.


----------

